# Baby Guppies



## Guest (May 19, 2008)

Nice to see a fish forum on here 

I have tropical fish, Guppies, Tetra's, Mollies, Plecks a few Swordtails...

And today one of my Guppy females has given birth to some babies, what a game it was catching them to place them in the baby tank! 

I'll take some photo's later


----------



## xXhayleyroxX (Apr 18, 2008)

my guppies have just had babys today as well :O
woa thats weird but wonderful
and yeah id love to see piccys!



xxxx

o and what colours are the adults, some of my previous baby guppies are beautifully coloured 

xxxx


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

god my guppie has given birth to 3 lots of babies so far and my tank cant cope


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

trying to rehome but with no luck


----------



## Roborovski (Sep 15, 2008)

Aww I have only about 25 baby guppies at the moment but they are just so adorable!


----------

